# Where can I buy RAMEN NOODLES to cook at home?



## stuartmc (12 May 2007)

Does anybody know where I can buy Ramen Noodles? I bought the Wagamama cookbook and I love their food. I've tried Tesco in Portlaoise and Naas but no joy.

Thanks,
Stu.


----------



## MidlandsBase (12 May 2007)

Stuart,

The Koka noodles that you see in supermarkets are actually ramen noodles - they are just not labelled as such. You can get Ramen noodles labelled as such in health food shops but the price is greatly increased for the privilege.


----------



## z108 (12 May 2007)

I d bet you can get them here


http://www.fallonandbyrne.com , an interesting store on Exchequer Street in the Dublin city centre.

Theres also a oriental store on Georges Street.


----------



## stuartmc (13 May 2007)

MidlandsBase said:


> Stuart,
> 
> The Koka noodles that you see in supermarkets are actually ramen noodles - they are just not labelled as such. You can get Ramen noodles labelled as such in health food shops but the price is greatly increased for the privilege.



Ah, I've seen these everywhere. Thanks for the advice.

I'll check out the Oriental shops in town, too. I usually feel silly going into those shops just to nose around with no purchase in mind. 

Cheers,
Stu.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 May 2007)

There's a shop also at the Jervis outbound Luas stop which might stock these.


----------



## Diziet (13 May 2007)

stuartmc said:


> I usually feel silly going into those shops just to nose around with no purchase in mind.


 
Don't feel silly at all! They are great fun to nose around, and vegetables are usually great value. Chilli, garlic and ginger especially. Soy sauce, oyster sauce, frozen seafood are all excellent value. 

Nobody in these shops seems to mind if you go in to browse!

cheers,
Diziet


----------



## gianni (14 May 2007)

sueellen said:


> There's a shop also at the Jervis outbound Luas stop which might stock these.


 

They definitely do... I have bought them there many times.


----------



## Nige (14 May 2007)

Check Tesco in Portlaoise again. There's a fancy ingredient section now (beside the spices) and they have proper noodles.

Then, if you're in Dublin stop up at the shop beside the Jervis St Luas stop or the ones on Drury St or George's st.


----------

